
42% of executives believe AI will be of 'critical importance' within 2 years - jonbaer
https://venturebeat.com/2018/10/21/deloitte-42-percent-of-executives-believe-that-ai-will-be-of-critical-importance-within-two-years/
======
anoncoward111
That's probably because they look at customer service reps like me and just
see "money pit".

They would much rather do away with the laptops, headsets, offices, health
benefits, HR/Management layer, payroll, and so on etc etc and just use AI.

We are already very close to the days where AI schedules appointments,
troubleshoots problems, books orders, routes technicians and etc without the
need for a human customer to interact with a human support rep.

The day that this has widespread adoption (like robotic arms in factories) is
the day where major corps cut 10-100 of millions USD from their expenses.

